# CPU315-2-dp und IM153-4 PN



## Jelly (11 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen!


Ich habe eine CPU 315-2-DP mit einem CP343-1-Lean.
Als externe Station habe ich eine IM153-4, also ProfiNet. (Der Kunde will ja keine CPU315-2-PN/DP.)

Nun sitz ich auf der Baustelle und versuch ne Verbindung zu bekommen, aber eben noch ohne Erfolg...


Meine Frage nun: Was muss ich denn für eine Hardware-Konfig erstellen, die ich dann in die IM laden kann??
Ich kann die IP anpingen, habe auch eine neue IP vergeben. 192.168.253.211
Der CP in der Master-CPU hat die 192.168.253.210.

Wenn ich die Hardware mal aufspielen könnte, könnte ich ja eine S7-Verbindung o.ä. aufbauen, das
wäre sicher nicht das Thema, aber irgendwie schaff ich es eben nicht, die passende Hardware
zu erstellen. Nun habe ich auch schon mit diesen I-Device etwas gelesen. Dazu habe ich eine 317-2-PN/DP
genommen, meine EA-Karten eingefügt und nun sollte man ja in der HW-Konfig unter EXTRAS eine GSD erstellen
können, der Manüpunkt ist aber inaktiv, keine Chance!


Also ich bin grad für alles dankbar!  Wenn mir jemand nen Tipp hat, ich könnt auch anrufen,
dann machen wir das ohne diese Schreiberei, sitz hier echt auf dem Trockenen...   :-(


Herzlichsten Dank!!!


----------



## c.wehn (11 Dezember 2009)

Wo bist du? ich komm zu dir und helf dir 

gib mir die artikelnummern ich stell dir die hw config zusammen


----------



## Jelly (11 Dezember 2009)

**

bin in Crailsheim, BW.

Nummern:
CPU 315-2AG10-0AB0
CP LEAN 343-1CX10-0XE0
IM 153-4AA01-0XB0

0160 / 97 98 26 91
sjehle@elektrotechnik-wahner-jehle.de

Kannst gern kommen, wenn ichs nicht pack, ist mir bald wurscht, will heut noch heim und kämpf schon länger.


----------



## HaDi (11 Dezember 2009)

Ich nehme an, du hast es inzwischen selbst herausgefunden:
Die IM153-4 ist ein Profinet-IO-Device (Slave) und der CP muss demnach ein Profinet-IO-Controller (Master) sein, was aber dein CP343-1 LEAN nicht kann.
Du brauchst also entweder einen anderen CP (Hier gibt´s eine Übersicht) oder eine PN/DP-CPU.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Jelly (12 Dezember 2009)

*gewusst, ja aber noch keine Lösung*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Danke schon mal für die Mails und die Liste!
Ja, das mit dem LEAN hab ich gewusst, hab damals auch schon mit Siemens telefoniert usw. Was ich aber kann (oder das ist jedesfalls mein Plan) ist, die IOs in der IM aufzunehmen und per S7-Verbindung o.ä. hin und her zu schicken, richtig? Ich habe dann eh kein "ProfiNet" in dem Sinne mehr, was der gute Herr Kunde zwar möchte (und mir zuerst auch gefallen hat) aber Hauptsache der Schrott kommt endlich zu einer Verbindung...
Also wer den Hardwareaufbau hat, bitte zumailen  und Spendenkontonummer drunter schreiben...


----------



## c.wehn (12 Dezember 2009)

Du kannst den Adressbereich der S7 auf die der IM's erweitern so das du sie quasi mit Perepheriewörtern ansprechen kannst.
Allerdings brauchst du dazu ja irgendeine Verbindung.
Ob bzw wie das geht ohne eine Mastersystem wie DP oder PN/IO zu projektieren weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## HaDi (12 Dezember 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Was ich aber kann (oder das ist jedesfalls mein Plan) ist, die IOs in der IM aufzunehmen und per S7-Verbindung o.ä. hin und her zu schicken, richtig?


An der Stelle endet leider mein fundiertes Halbwissen, so aus dem Bauch würd ich sagen, diese IM kann man nur per Profinet verbinden.
Auch im Handbuch finde ich keinen Hinweis auf eine Möglichkeit wie z.B. TCP/IP-, ISO-, S7- oder UDP-Verbindung.
Es gibt zwar ein paar Ethernet-Dienste, die helfen da aber, denke ich,  auch nicht weiter.


> unterstützte Ethernet-Dienste :
> • ping
> • arp
> • Netzdiagnose (SNMP): LLDP-MIB / MIB-2
> • SNMP-Parameter auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen


Falls es doch eine Möglichkeit gibt, so lass es uns wissen, könnte ja mal nützlich sein.
Grunsätzlich finde ich aber, dass diese IM auch per Profinet verbunden werden sollte, das gefällt mir irgendwie besser.
Also, entweder einen anderen CP oder eine PN/DP-CPU nehmen oder eine andere IM und das Ganze per Profibus machen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Jelly (16 Dezember 2009)

*nu aber...*

So Leute, hier mal ein aktueller Stand:

Also die Verbindung klappt wie vorhergesehen NICHT. Auch eine eigene Kommunikation wie eine S7-Verbindung und dadurch die IOs auslesen geht nicht. Ich habe jedenfalls nichts erreicht, der LEAN ist dafür nicht gemacht! Habe das Spiel auch lange genug mitgemacht und heute endlich meine 315-2-PNDP erhalten 
System geladen, richtige GSD-Datei ausgewählt, aufgespielt, fertig! Sache von 5 min. Wieviele Stunden ich schon verbracht habe, zähle ich nicht mehr, werde ich den Projektplanern aber mal vorhalten, da ich bereits Ende Oktober schon mal bei Siemens angefragt hatte und die schon NEIN gesagt haben. Im Endeffekt haben wir es nun so gemacht, wie ich es damals vorgeschlagen habe, nur halt "etwas" verspätet...

Was anderes: Habe natürlich auch gleich eine neue MMC eingefügt. Ein oberaus freundlicher SPS-Programmierer hat mir eine 512kb-MMC geliehen, obwohl er mich nicht kennt, na das nenn ich mal Vertrauen, super Leistung! :sm3:


----------

